# Parameter vs Argument



## -frank (8. Aug 2007)

was ist genau der unterschied zwischen "Argument" und "Parameter" und zwar speziell für die Programmiersprache Java und die gesprochene Sprache Englisch? (wobei, wenn es da Unterschiede zum Deutschen gibt, würden mich die auch interessieren)

google verrät mir zb, dass eine methode eine strukur hat mit "parametern". die eigentlichen werte, die eine methode aber übergeben bekommt, sind "argumente" --> IllegalArgumentException.
okay, ABER google verrät ebenso, dass viele andere leute der meinung sind, dass man die begriffe frei wählen kann. manche sprechen zudem von "formalen" parametern, um zu betonen, dass es sich nicht um um den speziellen übergebenen wert dreht. eine diskussion dazu gibts zB hier: http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=746010&start=15

da ich mir gerade (wieder mal) solche grundsätzlichen fragen stelle, wollte ich wissen, wir ihr das seht.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Parameter die Definition im Methodenkopf und ein Argument ein zur Laufzeit übergebener Wert.


----------



## Jango (8. Aug 2007)

Natürlich kann man das frei wählen. Du kannst auch zu einer Birne Apfel sagen. Keiner hindert dich daran.
Aber es ist nun mal so, dass eine Methode selber "Parameter" besitzt und "Argumente" erwartet.  :roll:


----------



## SlaterB (8. Aug 2007)

Parameter ist die allgemeine Sicht von innerhalb der Operation,
Argument ist der konkrete Wert, den man (außerhalb der Operation) bei einem Aufruf der Operation übergibt

Beispiel: eine Waschstraße wäscht die ankommenden Autos x, 
das Auto ist der Parameter in der Waschstraße, 
etwas abstraktes, allgemein zu berücksichtigendes, eine Randbedingung

wenn du aber dein Auto 'Harry' in die Waschstraße schiebst, 
dann ist das ein sehr reales Ding aus deiner Sicht, 
in einem konkreten Waschvorgang, den du gerade bezahlen musst


----------



## -frank (8. Aug 2007)

okay, danke an euch drei. werde in zukunft drauf achten, dass ich da genau unterscheide.


----------

